# Ventrack 3400Y PTO problems



## LoftusEng (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a ventrac 3400Y with the sweeper attachement.
When I enage the PTO, sometimes it works and sometimes it does not.
most of the time it comes on for a few seconds then turns off.
It does it if the parking brake is on or off. the seat sensor works as designed.
any ideas?

thanks,

Kevin


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Electric or Manual PTO?

if Electric check the ground?

just ideas off the Hip?


----------



## LoftusEng (Nov 9, 2014)

It is electrical clutch. Dealer says the clutch might need to be adjusted.
anyone every adjusted the clutch before?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don’t know ventrac very well, does it have a magnetic push button or lever engagement?
If so try blowing it out with compressed air, I used to have a JD lawn mower that the connections would dust up on and cause the same intermittent problem.


----------



## LoftusEng (Nov 9, 2014)

its electrical. if I disconnect the clutch and apply 12v to it. it works.
anyone figured out how to get the PTO switch? I can't figure out how to get to the under side of it.


----------

